# Gold collections



## tanasit (Jul 28, 2007)

From left to right:
Peak Led 7 Led 
Gatlight V2 Tin 
LumaPower Mini D 
Peak Led 2 Heads 
MagLight AA Anodized 
MagLight AA Gold plated 
Pineapple SF Turbo Head 
Surefire L6 Porcupine 
FM11 2C Custom 
MagLight K2 Mac Custom 
MagLight HID 8 AA Mac Custom 
MicroFire 2000R 
Gold Elephant Hid 

Well they all look gold but in fact (from first picture): #1 and #4 are brass, #2 is TiN coated, #5 is gold color anodized and the rest are 24K gold plated.


----------



## Nitroz (Jul 28, 2007)

WoW! That some amazing bling you have there. I think I need to put on my sunglasses for that picture.


----------



## Lips (Jul 28, 2007)

.

*Awesome* Collection, tanasit



I saw your *GOLD* *Pineapple SF Turbo Head* 


looked over to my shelf with the same set-up in HA and was instantly Jealous! :naughty:


.


----------



## Lite_me (Jul 29, 2007)

"Holy flashlight Batman!!" :bow:


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jul 29, 2007)

Holy Moly!!! Those are gorgeous! I'm gonna put my gold elephant head on this one.


----------



## greenlight (Jul 29, 2007)

That's one hell of a collection. King Midas is in the house.


----------



## KnOeFz (Jul 29, 2007)

OMG :huh:, even without the gold plating your collection would be very impressive... but now it's just off the scale! Looks great! Thanks for showing us. :thumbsup:


----------



## 270winchester (Jul 29, 2007)

so, do you own a gold-plating shop?

and wow, just, wow


----------



## Kiessling (Jul 29, 2007)

OMG !!! oo:
I'd be inclined to say this is just sick ... but it is way beyond that ... It is fabulous ... incredible ... unbelievable. 
Thanx for sharing !!!

bernie


----------



## jumpstat (Jul 29, 2007)

:wave: Very valuable collection. Thanks for sharing.....just beautiful :wave:


----------



## matrixshaman (Jul 29, 2007)

Awesome! Please more details on how/who plated your lights. When I used to live in Gold country (Sierra Foothills in Calif.) there was a guy who could plate anything and was reasonable too. I wish I still had his info although I think gold has about doubled in price since then. You've got some great lights there even if they didn't have the Midas touch!


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 29, 2007)

Now you're just showing off! 

Those golden beauties would make a pimp jealous.


----------



## tanasit (Jul 30, 2007)

Thank you all for the kind words...

LuxLuthor, like this?


----------



## tanasit (Jul 30, 2007)

CPF member Modamag arranges the coating services here ( http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?p=2049111#post2049111 )
Earlier I sent the Mini D to be gold plated but I was told that it was made of special metal and the plating failed, so I told them to sand blast it first and still no go. I ended up sending it to Madamag and presto!

I have an electronic gold plating kit that is good for small pieces only, for example the watch bracelet.



matrixshaman said:


> Awesome! Please more details on how/who plated your lights. When I used to live in Gold country (Sierra Foothills in Calif.) there was a guy who could plate anything and was reasonable too. I wish I still had his info although I think gold has about doubled in price since then. You've got some great lights there even if they didn't have the Midas touch!


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jul 31, 2007)

No, I meant using the FM head from the Elephant, but that turbo head looks great too!

It reminds me of the closing of Act 2 Scene 7 of Shakespeare's Merchant of Venice, begins with: "*All that glitters is not gold.*.."


----------



## rizky_p (Jul 7, 2008)

that is...........


----------



## adamlau (Jul 7, 2008)

I came in here with the intention of making a snide remark on how weak and cheesy gold lights looked :thumbsdow . But upon seeing the lights, I can do no such thing. Berry, berry classy looking, if I do say so myself  .


----------



## souptree (Jul 7, 2008)

tanasit, do you have one of the original 24k over brass AA Minimags? Or is that just a gold ano'd aluminum AA next to the FiveMega one? The gold plated brass ones were a limited edition release in the 80s and came in a plush velvety box.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jul 14, 2009)

souptree said:


> tanasit, do you have one of the original 24k over brass AA Minimags? Or is that just a gold ano'd aluminum AA next to the FiveMega one? The gold plated brass ones were a limited edition release in the 80s and came in a plush velvety box.



I've got one of those original gold over brass. They are special. Look totally different from FM's gold plated minimags which are also nice.


----------



## toby_pra (Jul 15, 2009)

Really awesome! :tinfoil: :wave:


----------



## Zeruel (Jul 15, 2009)

Holy bling.... I hope you're insured.


----------



## Nitroz (Jul 15, 2009)

LuxLuthor said:


> I've got one of those original gold over brass. They are special. Look totally different from FM's gold plated minimags which are also nice.




They're so nice I could never use one as intended because I would be afraid that it would be scratched or worse dropped when you hand it to someone.


Simply beautiful!


----------



## LuxLuthor (Aug 7, 2009)

OK, had to get an updated image. High res version file is 1.5 MB



​


----------



## Norm (Aug 7, 2009)

Makes a great desktop photo Lux.
Thanks Norm


----------



## Aircraft800 (Aug 7, 2009)

tanasit and Lux,

You both have some *INSANE* collections!! Beautiful (and EXPENSIVE)


----------



## Chodes (Aug 11, 2009)

LuxLuthor said:


> OK, had to get an updated image. High res version file is 1.5 MB
> 
> 
> ​



Out of date already 

I noticed you mentioned Malkoff dropin interest. Looking forward to seeing a gold plated Malkoff MD2.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Aug 11, 2009)

Chodes said:


> Out of date already
> 
> I noticed you mentioned Malkoff dropin interest. Looking forward to seeing a *gold plated Malkoff MD2*.



Ummm....a what? Linky?


----------



## Chodes (Aug 12, 2009)

LuxLuthor said:


> Ummm....a what? Linky?



MD2 is Malkoff's small light - 2 x 123 or 1 x 18650. Takes all his Surefire dropins - M30/M60/MC-E. 
Cool feature is the optional brass dropin retaining ring which provides a 2 stage function with a twist of the head.

Simple little light. Similar to a 6P. First impression was it seemed a bit cheap. Now I feel stupid for thinking that and appreciate it's design. 

http://www.malkoffdevices.com/

I treat that website like a text book , not a sales pitch. Lots of good info but you'll still need to read the CPF threads to get all the good info.


----------



## Patriot (Aug 12, 2009)

LuxLuthor said:


> OK, had to get an updated image. High res version file is 1.5 MB
> 
> ​




Gorgeous lights Lux! I must say that the diamond/dragon heart/porcupine style cut, gold plated looks especially striking, as your 2, 3, 4, 5 lights from the left scream, "look at me!"


----------



## LuxLuthor (Sep 2, 2010)

I have to show off my updated gold holdings after getting stuff back from Modamag's run.



 

​


----------



## taewoopa (Sep 3, 2010)

Took my breath away.. insanely beautiful collections !!


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 3, 2010)

Hey Lux, I'm driving up to rob you. (J/K)

But that is mind blowingly nice. :twothumbs


----------



## Chryslerguy (Sep 27, 2010)

I think I need to make more money so I can have one of those!:candle:


----------



## RedfishBluefish (Sep 30, 2010)

A collection that Wayne Newton or Auric Goldfinger could be proud of, outstanding...really!


----------



## Jay R (May 26, 2011)

Here is my little gold collection. Made up a plating kit at home and started on my small lights.


----------



## Jay R (Dec 4, 2013)

Added a Quantum


----------



## tobrien (Dec 7, 2013)

geez guys, I had no idea these existed. nice stuff!


----------



## magellan (Oct 23, 2014)

I only just discovered this thread. Awesome collections guys.

My only gold lights are my 2 AA Mini Mags from the 80s which I'm quite fond of.


----------



## JimIslander (Feb 25, 2019)

Back from the dead...gold!

New-to-me, original condition, one and only, gold on aluminum Mr Bulk Dragonheart. BBflex driver. Ordered June 2008. Thank you tdurand.












More photos to follow.


----------



## archimedes (Feb 25, 2019)

Beautiful ...


----------



## magellan (Mar 1, 2019)

Yes, beautiful. And nice to see some action on this old thread.


----------



## magellan (Mar 1, 2019)

My gold AA Maglites.

https://imgbox.com/s5JQJXN7


----------



## JimIslander (Mar 7, 2019)

Nice Magellan! I've copied your photo so it would show up here instead of needing to go through that terrible photo hosting site to see it. Hope you don't mind. I'll remove it if you like.


----------

